# Hand Knitted Chunky Gathered Lattice Scarf with Cowl Effect Neckwarmer Variation.



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

This is a fun project and if you are a Beginner Knitter who would like to develop their knit and purl sts a little further you may want to give this project a go.

This Scarf with Cowl Effect Neckwarmer Variation involves simple elongated stitches and simple wrapping technique. The fabric grows very quickly too.

£1.50

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gathered-lattice-scarf


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

That definitly would be a quick knit! I bet it would be great with more than one color of yarn!


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Here is my hat from your pattern


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Clever design.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Great pattern


----------

